# Water change tips - small fry?



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

Do any of you have tips of the trade for doing water changes with very small betta fry?

I like to keep my water/tank clean and these guys are so small, I don't want to lose any...

I was thinking of an airline siphon into a white container but would not want to use a net to take any fry out of the jar who make it in there.

Tips appreciated!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I made a homemade siphon of sorts with airline hose and attached two chop stick to make it ridged, my thumb acts as the control valve.....I have hooks over my tanks so I can hang the bucket of water to refill by gravity flow with my little siphon

I use an old ice cream bucket to siphon the water out and then use a flashlight under it to check for the fry that may have been siphon by accident....I always seem to get a couple...lol.....

With fry...you just have to go slow and check the waste water...usually it doesn't hurt them when they get siphoned...but I always try to avoid it if I can......

I don't have to make water changes on my fry tanks like I once did since I keep them in a more natural setup...but when I did...I didn't start making my 50% daily water changes until I started feeding them and that was usually about a day or so after they started to free swim....


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. I like the idea of trying the natural tank approach. I will try that sometime in the future.

Sandy


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I use a piece of rigid airline tubing and a piece of regular airline tubing as a siphon. I siphon into a white container and check for fry. I use a dropper like this to transfer the fry back into the tank.


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> I use a piece of rigid airline tubing and a piece of regular airline tubing as a siphon. I siphon into a white container and check for fry. I use a dropper like this to transfer the fry back into the tank.


Love that. Where did you buy that type of dropper?

Sandy


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Most hobby shops or craft stores should have them.


----------

